# BDM - Biodiem Limited



## Sprinter79 (24 May 2007)

Just done a bit of reading about these guys. Positive announcement regarding pandemic flu vaccines, and a change in sp, but no volume behind it. 

I'll be keeping my eye on them


----------



## Ruprect (24 May 2007)

Sprinter79 said:


> Just done a bit of reading about these guys. Positive announcement regarding pandemic flu vaccines, and a change in sp, but no volume behind it.
> 
> I'll be keeping my eye on them




Well spotted sprinter. Have had a brief look. Only 18 million cap, over $4 million in the bank. Yes, lite trade, but the 6month chart looks extremely positive imo. Will add it to the watchlist.


----------



## nunthewiser (24 September 2008)

*BDM - Biodiem*

hi , searched for this co here , no mention .....Anyway... i Hold ..... anyone know anything worth mentioning here except the obvious , ie illiquid , ugly , no cash.?
who is this " Bank of asia " mob that owns a chunk ? 
Do they have a future ?
 Thanks in advance


----------



## nunthewiser (25 September 2008)

LOL , talk about murphys law!!!! this same bank "Bank of east asia" that holds a chunk of BDM has just been spread all over the media because they have just had a run on them by depositors trying to get out geeeeez im taking up knitting instead


----------



## bigdog (25 May 2009)

There were a few that liked this ANN!
BDM  0.135 +0.060  +80.00%  50,000 shares $5,700 @ 25-May 12:02:10 PM 

25-05-2009 10:43 AM  BDM  BioDiem supports WHO`s Global Pandemic Influenza Action Plan  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00955506

ASX Announcement
Date: 25 May 2009
*BioDiem vaccine technology made available to WHO for its Global Pandemic Influenza Action Plan*

Melbourne, Monday 25 May, 2009: 
Australian pharmaceutical development company BioDiem Ltd (ASX: BDM) announced today that its live attenuated influenza vaccine technology (LAIV) has been made available to the World Health Organization to support its Global Pandemic Influenza Action Plan for developing countries.

BioDiem and Nobilon/Schering-Plough have agreed to allow the Institute of Experimental Medicine to supply the WHO with live attenuated influenza vaccine (LAIV) reassortants. These, together with knowhow supplied by Nobilon, are to be sub-licensed by the WHO to private companies or governmental or nongovernmental organizations for the public sector in developing countries. This will enable sub-licensees to produce in eggs, and distribute, seasonal and pandemic vaccines.

The Institute of Experimental Medicine based in St. Petersburg, Russia will receive a grant of approximately US$2m from the WHO to facilitate the production of LAIV reassortants.

Hugh Morgan, Chairman of BioDiem said that he was delighted that the WHO had accepted BioDiem’s influenza technology and noted that all parties would benefit from the new production facility.

Prof. Larisa Rudenko, director of BioDiem and head of the Department of Virology at the IEM, said that the LAIV technology licensed to the WHO in support of its Global Pandemic Influenza Action Plan has significant potential to provide a defence in the event of an influenza pandemic.

BioDiem acquired world rights (excluding Russia and the Commonwealth of Independent States) to the LAIV technology from the Institute of Experimental Medicine in St. Petersburg and licensed it to Nobilon International B.V., Schering-Plough’s human vaccine business unit, in 2004. With production and R&D facilities in Boxmeer and Oss, the Netherlands, Nobilon is dedicated to develop, produce and market human vaccines, building on existing expertise within Schering-Plough. A core expertise is large-scale cell culture production of viruses, including influenza.

The Global Pandemic Influenza Action Plan to Increase Vaccine Supply arose from the 58th World Health Assembly in 2005. To strengthen pandemic-influenza preparedness and response, the assembly requested the WHO secretariat to seek solutions with national and international partners, including the private sector, to reduce the current global shortage of both epidemic and pandemic influenza vaccines, establish vaccination strategies that economize on the use of antigens, and develop and license antigensparing formulations. A key objective is therefore to stimulate the building of new influenza vaccine production plants in both developing and industrialized countries.

In addition, BioDiem, Nobilon and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Atlanta are involved in a co-operative research and development agreement (CRADA) to develop a candidate vaccine produced in cell culture (as opposed to eggs, as above) against avian influenza, H5N1.

132


----------



## bigdog (1 September 2009)

nunthewiser and gav:

There was one buyer that liked the ANN with SP up 4 cents (34.78%) to 15.5 cents (volume 13,200) @ 11:45 PM

01/09/2009   Agreement with PATH for Prototype Pandemic Influenza Vaccine 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00983982

ASX Announcement
1 September 2009
*Agreement with PATH for Prototype Pandemic Influenza Vaccine*
Melbourne, Tuesday 1 September 2009: 

Australian pharmaceutical development company BioDiem Ltd (ASX: BDM) announced that the Institute of Experimental Medicine (IEM), the originator of BioDiem’s Live Attenuated Influenza Vaccine (LAIV) technology, has executed a development and collaboration agreement with PATH to develop a prototype pandemic LAIV for use in developing countries.

The aim of the agreement is to demonstrate that the cold–adapted master virus (A/Leningrad/134/17/57 - H2N2 type) bearing avian or human influenza virus genes from viruses with pandemic potential will be safe and produce an immune response in humans.

The development plan includes the generation of a set of live, attenuated cold–adapted virus vaccines against avian influenza subtypes with potential to cause a pandemic outbreak in humans. Preclinical studies of these vaccine candidates will be performed. Each candidate will be produced under internationally recognised Good Manufacturing Practice conditions for use in Good Laboratory Practice toxicology studies, leading to high quality materials suitable for evaluation of safety and potent immunity in future clinical studies.

Subject to IEM’s achievement of established milestones, PATH will provide financial and technical support to IEM and third party contractors to a maximum of US$3.6 million. Any development plan data will be available for use in developing countries under the World Health Organization’s Global Pandemic Influenza Action Plan to Increase Vaccine Supply.

Professor Larisa Rudenko, a director of BioDiem and head of the Department of Virology at IEM, said “Our technology has the potential to provide a significant defence in the event of an influenza pandemic and we are delighted to be working with PATH.”

“We are pleased to be working with the Institute of Experimental Medicine to speed the development of live-attenuated influenza vaccines that can be a safe, low-cost, and highly effective method for enabling real-time response against an influenza pandemic,” said Dr. Rick Bright, scientific director of PATH’s Influenza Vaccine Project. “Our ultimate goal is to develop vaccines that can be accessible and affordable for people in low-resource countries, who may be hit hardest in a pandemic.”

235


----------



## nunthewiser (1 September 2009)

thankyou bigdog for all the updates and effort 

i hold BDM , in a healthy profit and happy to continue holding


----------



## bigdog (2 September 2009)

*nunthewiser two ANN in two days!!*

SP up five cents to 21.0 cents @ 12:20 PM (volume = 18,890)

02/09/2009   *WHO Sub-licences BioDiem`s LAIV Technology  *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00984490

ASX Announcement
2 September 2009
*World Health Organization Sub-licences BioDiem’s LAIV Technology for Global Pandemic Influenza Action Plan*

Melbourne, Wednesday 2 September 2009: Australian pharmaceutical development company BioDiem Ltd (ASX: BDM) announced that further to the provision of its LAIV (Live Attenuated Influenza Vaccine) technology to the World Health Organization (WHO) to support the Global Pandemic Influenza Action Plan for developing countries, the WHO has signed sub-licences with the Government Pharmaceutical Office of Thailand and the Serum Institute of India Ltd. The GPO is licensed to manufacture seasonal and pandemic influenza vaccines; the Serum Institute of India’s sublicence is for the manufacture of pandemic influenza vaccines.

Earlier this year, BioDiem and Nobilon/Schering-Plough allowed the Institute of Experimental Medicine in Russia (the originator of BioDiem’s LAIV technology) to provide the WHO with Live Attenuated Influenza Vaccine (LAIV) materials. These materials, together with know-how licensed to WHO by Nobilon, can be sub-licenced by WHO to governmental or non-governmental organizations or private companies in developing countries to enable seasonal and pandemic vaccine production in eggs. These organizations must then distribute the vaccine in the public sector of their own countries, and the public sector of certain other developing countries which do not have the required manufacturing capacity, free-of-charge or at low cost.

Chief Executive Officer of BioDiem, Julie Phillips, commented “We are delighted to have contributed to WHO’s Global Pandemic Influenza Action Plan. WHO's use of the LAIV technology does not interfere with the commercial progress of the technology using cell based manufacturing which is the focus of our partnership with Nobilon/Schering Plough.”


----------



## nunthewiser (2 September 2009)

LOL yep!

just imagine if it ever got any volume ..... them anns sure read well tho , and very happy to hold here ........thanks for the annns


----------



## bigdog (2 September 2009)

nunthewiser; you will well and truly leading the September 2009 share tipping competition after two days if the SP holds!!!

Sept 1 
-- position #1. nunthewiser BDM 0.115 +0.050 +45.45% 

Sept 2 @ 2:10 PM
-- nunthewiser BDM 0.115 +0.105 +91.3%

Well done, you have been tipping BDM for many months!!


----------



## nunthewiser (2 September 2009)

bigdog said:


> nunthewiser; you will well and truly leading the September 2009 share tipping competition after two days if the SP holds!!!
> 
> Sept 1
> -- position #1. nunthewiser BDM 0.115 +0.050 +45.45%
> ...




LOL a bit like most of the market guru,s here  if one tips it for long enough its bound to happen sooner or later ........

my BDM tipping in the comp merely a pastime ...... i hold and glad to see its making a move ( be it on miniscule vols ) ... 

in the same sense , would only take a bit of Mr burns,s beer money to push it back into negative territory based on current mkt depths


----------



## bigdog (14 October 2009)

*14-10-2009 09:48 AM  BDM  LAIV Proof of Concept Trial  *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00998136

ASX Announcement
14 October 2009
*LAIV Proof of Concept Trial*
Melbourne, Wednesday 14 October 2009: Australian pharmaceutical development company BioDiem Ltd (ASX: BDM) announced that its development partner Nobilon International BV has made the following announcement. 

Nobilon Advances Intranasal Seasonal Influenza Vaccine into Proof of Concept Study BOXMEER (The Netherlands), October 13, 2009 – Nobilon, the human vaccine business unit of Schering-Plough Corporation (NYSE: SGP), today announced that it has initiated a clinical Proof of Concept trial with SCH 900795, a new intranasal Live Attenuated Influenza Vaccine (LAIV) for annual seasonal use.

“We are encouraged by the continuation of the clinical development program of SCH 900795 after interim results of Nobilon’s first ever Phase I study had demonstrated that the primary study end point was met,“ said Han van den Bosch, director R&D at Nobilon. “We remain on track to continue the
development program of our LAIV for annual seasonal influenza vaccination. In the new study, we will investigate safety, tolerability and immunogenicity of SCH 900795 in 140 healthy adults of 50 years and older. We are pleased that the first subject in this double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled
study has been successfully dosed.”

The earlier Phase I study had a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled, rising single-dose design and included a total of 117 healthy volunteers between the ages of 19 and 50 years. The objectives of this study were to investigate the safety, tolerability and immunogenicity of escalating
doses of SCH 900795.

LAIV differs from most existing influenza vaccines, because it has been designed to offer (1) singledose intranasal delivery, (2) advanced cell culture manufacturing technology and (3) potential earlier and broader protection against infection by influenza viruses.


----------



## nunthewiser (14 October 2009)

another great announcement 

LOL maybe one day someone other than me and you will read them Bigdog 

i have just rung them and asked them to mention they have found an OLYMPIC DAM sized cure while using a URANIUM based delivery system on there next announcement 

maybe it might get noticed 


hahahah 

excuse my post ..... i hold and think this company got a very bright future ......... only trouble is it looks like me and you are the only ones that think so 

cheers for posting the anns up


----------



## bigdog (24 December 2009)

No trading since 21-Dec 03:58:32 PM 
BDM  0.18 last trade

24-12-2009 11:16 AM  BDM  BioDiem regains Japanese rights to LAIV  

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01026085

ASX Announcement
24 December 2009
*BioDiem Regains Japanese Rights to Influenza Technology* 

Melbourne, Thursday, 24 December 2009: 
Australian pharmaceutical development company BioDiem Ltd (ASX:BDM) announced that it has commenced discussions regarding the manufacturing and marketing rights of its LAIV technology for the Japanese market.

Japan is the second largest pharmaceutical market in the world. BioDiem, which previously held the co-marketing rights in conjunction with Nobilon, whose parent company Schering-Plough has recently merged with Merck, has now claimed full rights to that market. The reversion of the rights means that Merck is relieved of the requirement to pay the final milestone payment of US$1m to the Company in accordance with the arrangement in the licence agreement signed in 2004.

Attaining the full Japanese rights to the technology, including manufacturing, allows BioDiem to out-license the complete Japanese rights package and the Company anticipates that this presents a highly attractive package given the upsurge in market interest in influenza in Japan, as well as the rest of the world, and the strong benefits of the LAIV technology.

The Japanese license package will allow the licensee the opportunity for development of both egg and cell-based manufacturing options. In particular, the licensee could achieve a pipeline through the faster introduction of an egg-based vaccine product and then subsequently a cell-based vaccine. In addition, BioDiem is now able to provide pandemic avian influenza strains to a licensee as a result of its partnership with the US Centers of Disease Control and Prevention under the CRADA agreement.

Chief Executive Officer of BioDiem, Julie Phillips, commented, “The recovery of 100 percent rights to the Japanese market is an exciting development for the Company and opens up a number of commercial avenues. Japan represents a lucrative potential market for BioDiem’s technology and we have achieved these rights very cost-effectively for the equivalent of US$1m. We are already in discussions with Japanese companies. At this time we cannotmake any disclosures about specific details but we are confident that there is substantial interest in our LAIV technology in Japan. We will be furthering these discussions early next year.”

BioDiem continues to hold the marketing rights in the North American market for the LAIV technology.


----------



## bigdog (31 March 2010)

nunthewiser (who continues to tip BDM monthly ASF stock tipping comp) will appreciate the ANN. 

31/03/2010  3:43:00 PM      Pandemic Influenza Vaccine Program Update  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01051734

The ANN was late today and there were no sales today!!

ASX Announcement
31st March 2010
*Pandemic Influenza Vaccine Program Update*

Melbourne, Wednesday 31 March 2010: Australian biopharmaceutical development company BioDiem Ltd (ASX: BDM) announces an update on the Pandemic Influenza Vaccine Program with the World Health Organization (WHO).

In September 2009 the World Health Organization entered into two sublicences, under its Global Pandemic Influenza Action Plan for developing countries, with the Government Pharmaceutical Organization of Thailand
(“GPO”) and the Serum Institute of India, Ltd. (“SII”). In October the WHO signed a further sublicence with Zhejiang Tianyuan Bio-Pharmaceutical Co. Ltd. of Hangzhou, China. These agreements authorize egg-based
manufacturing and distribution of influenza vaccines, made using BioDiem’s LAIV technology, in the public sector of these countries.

The Institute of Experimental Medicine (IEM) in St. Petersburg, Russia produced influenza reassortants using the wild-type H1N1 California vaccine strain for the development of a pandemic influenza vaccine. In accordance
with the WHO agreement, the IEM supplied these reassortants to the GPO in Thailand and the SII in India and these companies prepared experimental batches for preclinical and clinical studies in December 2009. Batches
of these vaccines were sent to Viroclinic in The Netherlands and were tested in ferrets for quality and efficacy.  The results confirmed that they were similar to the Russian product, which has been extensively used in that market for many years.

The Government Pharmaceutical Organization in Thailand has completed a Phase I clinical trial in healthy adults of its candidate vaccine and it was shown to be safe. The GPO is expected to commence a Phase II clinical trial
in April 2010.

The Serum Institute of India has also successfully completed a Phase I trial and safety was shown. A Phase II/III clinical trial is now in progress. Subject to results, the vaccine is expected to be ready for public use in April-May
this year.

BioDiem understands there is significant potential for use of the vaccine in these private markets. This will require the establishment of new royalty agreements.

BioDiem’s director and Head of the Virology Department in the Institute of Experimental Medicine, St Petersburg, Prof. Larisa Rudenko, said “In the event of an influenza pandemic we need to protect not only the developed
countries but also those in developing countries with their vast and often crowded populations, which can only lead to higher infection rates. The majority of highly virulent influenza viruses emanate from these countries. Our
LAIV technology will accelerate production and increase yield of pandemic vaccine supplies.”


----------



## System (20 November 2013)

On November 15th, 2013, Biodiem Limited (BDM) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company.


----------

